
Two of Razer’s prototypes were stolen from its CES booth - zitterbewegung
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/01/two-of-razers-prototypes-were-stolen-from-its-ces-booth/
======
TheGreatPotatoe
and nobody cares

